# Jordanelle smallies?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

How's the Jordanelle for smallies now or in the next few weeks? Too early, wait awhile? I'm a Tuber and no boat!
Would probably walk in from the N. end. Come on Bassrods. give it up.  
Leaky and the Sparkinator


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Jordennel smallies?*

Word is, they're catchiing the heck outta them already on Deer Creek Leaky. I'd imagine that the 'Nelle is right there on that same time table. Have you checked BFT to see if Cliff has put up anything there? Tubing from the north end doesn't sound like a bad trip. There are some coves and things over there that would bear some checking out. Rock Cliffs just gets pounded so checkin other spots would probably really be worthwhile. Lucky you, you can actually get out during the week... I gotta wait till the weekend and fight the power squadron as Pat calls em. :?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing from bassrods. Tube Dude is saying the N. end is all closed now with no access. So that pretty much kills it for me. All access is by fee now? and no dogs unless on a leash which is impossible for a tuber! Thought I might give it a try while Sparky is rehabbing, but doesn't sound good.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Nothing from bassrods. Tube Dude is saying the N. end is all closed now with no access. So that pretty much kills it for me. All access is by fee now? and no dogs unless on a leash which is impossible for a tuber! Thought I might give it a try while Sparky is rehabbing, but doesn't sound good.


Wow... closed the north end huh? Thats lame.... I guess it depends on how much you visit areas that are state parks but maybe a parks pass is in order. I'm sure somebody here knows how much they are and as much as you get out, it might be the best option. Sorry buddy.. that stinks.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I've heard park passes are available for check-out from the local libraries. I don't know for how long or anything else, but it's an option. Also, I think it's only $5 to get in on weekday evenings if you have a valid UT fishing license.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The passes at the local libraries, is that every library or only a selct few. I thought that day use outside the park was $3 and inside the park was $9. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing from bassrods. Tube Dude is saying the N. end is all closed now with no access. So that pretty much kills it for me. All access is by fee now? and no dogs unless on a leash which is impossible for a tuber! Thought I might give it a try while Sparky is rehabbing, but doesn't sound good.
> ...


its still public property until 10 MAY, this is where i used to do the 3 mile humps upstream to fish. if you go up there make it a point to stop by the sign that says:

"Home of Utahs Premiure Blue Ribbon Fly Fishing Club"

than below it it says private property no trespassing lol


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Irish Iskamo and I are heading to the nelle in the morning. we'll post an up date.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

a 1 year pass is $75 and is good for all state parks.

Not that bad. about $6 a month.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky, the wife and I drove up that way on our "Mothers Day" drive and it looked like the new road right there is wide enough that you could park off the side and walk down to the water. Looks like they've just closed off the old asphalt road that went down to the water so you can't drive your car down there but I didn't see any no trespassing signs or anything.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77,
The old asphalt road was the road I used in the past. In the past you could drive down that road for about 1/2 mi or so to a barrier and then walk down another mile to where it dead ends into a bay. That's where I always started fishing and mostly to the S. of that area. Could you tell whether that was still possible? Sounds like you're talking about the improved/new cement road that goes by some equip. buildings (I think) to the very N. and a little ways along the E. side where all the bait and bobber folks go?????? As I remember this road was gated close to the beginning and you still had to walk it in? The area I'm trying to access gets me into better habitat and away from the bait tossers about 2 mi. S. of the N. end and on the E. side. Anyone else out there know ?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, the road I was talking about was about another 50 yards past the old asphalt road... to the south. It looks like it might be some road going into one of the new developments or something but the road is really wide so I don't see why they'd have a problem with you parking along the concrete barriers there. I don't know... when I went by, it was pretty windy and I didn't see anyone parked there fishing. I can't believe they closed the roads though... thats really lame.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit the nelle early saturday morning. It was nice and cold at 36 deg. The water is pretty dang murky up at the mouth of the provo and 100 to 80 feet below high water mark. Did manage a 5 lb and a 3 lb brown in the early hours, after that "nothing". was nice to get the boat out for the first time this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Hit the nelle early saturday morning. It was nice and cold at 36 deg. The water is pretty dang murky up at the mouth of the provo and 100 to 80 feet below high water mark. Did manage a 5 lb and a 3 lb brown in the early hours, after that "nothing". was nice to get the boat out for the first time this year.


Wow.. yeah, thats chilly. Went driving up Hwy 150... road was open almost all the way to Murdock Basin turnoff (not much snow on the road past that but was a huge pile right past the road closed sign) and there wasn't a ton of runoff coming down. Didn't seem like a ton of snow off the road either but I guess up high its probably still pretty deep. Might keep the res cold for a while longer but I was suprised how low it looked.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77.
Sounds like I need to get out there and see for myself when it warms up. I can either scout it out on my first trip for ya or we could meet up. Problem is when and whether you'd want to take off a week day?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How about a day for the Forum to get together at Jordanelle.
We could get Bassrods to meet us there and show us some drop shot tips?

It could make for a fun day.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> How about a day for the Forum to get together at Jordanelle.
> We could get Bassrods to meet us there and show us some drop shot tips?
> 
> It could make for a fun day.


That is a technique I want to learn this year I would be up for it for sure.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

You know I am in, I am always up for learning new places as well as new techniques. I am camping up there during Memorial weekend. This will be my 1st time there as well.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea that sounds great i would love to learn some new ways to fish i only know how to catch trout so anything else would be great for me i want to get some bass and walleye this year thats my goal


----------

